
Modern JavaScript developer workflow makes me sad - avitzurel
https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/5fphiw/modern_js_developer_workflow_makes_me_sad/
======
bobbytherobot
I've worked in JavaScript for 15 years. There is always something to be sad
about.

